# Favorite eyebrow filler?



## Lavande (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all,

  	I'm running low on my old eyebrow filler (I don't really know what else to call it, it's not an eye shadow).  It's since been discontinued :-(

  	I'm not looking to use and e/s, I'd something for the brows.  I recently tried Anastasia and I can't really understand the hype- it wasn't amazing and certainly not for the price.  Does anyone know of any good alternatives?

  	Thanks!


----------



## slick (Dec 9, 2010)

I like the e.l.f. Studio Brow Kit - it has a wax and a powder similar to the Benefit Brow Zings.  But it is much cheaper!


----------



## Senoj (Dec 9, 2010)

Another vote for Elf eye brow kit. I use the medium color. I also like using Mac Embark eyeshadow too as an eyebrow filler.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm loving the La Femme brush-on brow. I use Auburn for my dyed red hair and absolutely love it


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 11, 2010)

My favourite is Mac's Charcoal Brown!


----------



## dramatEYES (Dec 11, 2010)

I use the matte side of Kat Von D's Riff Raff shadow.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Dec 12, 2010)

I always use a pencil and eyebrow shadow.  So right now i just have the cheap rimmel eyebrow pencil and mac brow shader in taupe..


----------



## User38 (Dec 12, 2010)

I love la Femme's products.. but over and above all the other (and there are many) eyebrow products I have used, I still love my old Clinique the mostest.. lol

  	this stuff stays on like a gel and it's a powder which is a plus for me because I wear eye cream all day, all night and even in the shower.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 12, 2010)

I use Benefit Browsing in Dark or Nars Bali e/s


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Dec 12, 2010)

i use dark edge from the mac tempting quad with a tiny angled brush to fill my brows in, then the rimmel #02 dark brown pencil to define, topping it all off with the BEST brow gel i have ever used, ardell clear brow gel.


----------



## tinfoiltrees (Dec 18, 2010)

I use maybelline Define A Brow in dark brown. there's a variety of different shades and it always stays sharp since its packaged like a mechanical pencil. Plus, its only about 6 dollars. I have oily skin and it lasts all days as long as I don't rub it too hard (its even stayed on pretty well when I've fallen asleep in it)


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 19, 2010)

Definitely Brow Zingz by Benefit!

  	And if you wanted something speedy and in a pencil form, I absolutely adore their Instant Brow Pencil.  It's smooth and really nice.


----------



## hilaryrose (Dec 23, 2010)

I really like the NYX brow kit. The wax is pretty much useless but the brow powders work really well and stay all day.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 23, 2010)

hilaryrose said:


> I really like the NYX brow kit. The wax is pretty much useless but the brow powders work really well and stay all day.



 	Agreed 100%!


----------



## jjjenko (Dec 24, 2010)

i love mac brun e/s!


----------



## Lavande (Feb 24, 2011)

What is the staying power on this?  I'd be worried it would fade.

  	Thanks !


slick said:


> I like the e.l.f. Studio Brow Kit - it has a wax and a powder similar to the Benefit Brow Zings.  But it is much cheaper!


----------



## Lavande (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks- never used pencils.  Kinda scared of harsh lines (I think I got a heavy hand!).  Is MAC's impeccable brow pencil any good?


----------



## Lavande (Feb 24, 2011)

How does that wear?  I've always stayed away from e/s because I worry they will just fade.

  	Thanks


----------



## Lavande (Feb 24, 2011)

How does that wear?  I've always stayed away from e/s because I worry they will just fade.

 	 		ThanksQuote:
​


jjjenko said:


> i love mac brun e/s!


----------



## Lavande (Feb 24, 2011)

So you put powder on and then use a pencil?

  	Thanks


EUSHANNASIA said:


> i use dark edge from the mac tempting quad with a tiny angled brush to fill my brows in, then the rimmel #02 dark brown pencil to define, topping it all off with the BEST brow gel i have ever used, ardell clear brow gel.


----------



## Lavande (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow I didn't know they had one.  Great rec, thanks !



hilaryrose said:


> I really like the NYX brow kit. The wax is pretty much useless but the brow powders work really well and stay all day.


----------



## Lavande (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never used a pencil.  I don't know if I can make it blendable.  I think I read this was a dupe for one of MAC's.  Glad to know it stays put!

  	Thanks


tinfoiltrees said:


> I use maybelline Define A Brow in dark brown. there's a variety of different shades and it always stays sharp since its packaged like a mechanical pencil. Plus, its only about 6 dollars. I have oily skin and it lasts all days as long as I don't rub it too hard (its even stayed on pretty well when I've fallen asleep in it)


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 25, 2011)

I like NARS Bali eyeshadow to fill in brows using the NARS eyebrow brush - it's da bomb! ... consider where you first drop the brush on your brow will have the most pigment ... i start on the middle of the brow and move outward and then on the inside edge and shade in towards the middle.


----------



## shellyky (Mar 5, 2011)

i love the E.L.F. treat n tame liquid brush.


----------



## supercelestine (Mar 6, 2011)

Mac Pencil in Spiked
  	OR
  	Anastasia's Brow pencil

  	I used to use shadow, but I find that pencils really do mimic brow hair. 

  	Theres my vote!


----------



## afulton (Apr 28, 2011)

I use MAC's Stud eyebrow pencil. Sometimes I may use Espresso eyeshadow to fill in.  I always set it with MAC's Show Off brow set.  Amazing!


----------



## sayah (Apr 28, 2011)

I like Wet'n'wilds little kit for the eyebrows!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 28, 2011)

Shadows!  I love the NARS taupes! Depending on your colouring: Coconut Grove, Bali, or Blondie!!!!!


----------



## DolceGrapefruit (May 29, 2011)

Not sure if it is still available, but I have been using MAC Brow Shader in the Porcelaine/Browning combo for quite some time, but I just got the Smashbox Brow Tech & Creme Eyeliner Palette and I am loving it so far - especially the wax.  I also got a tip about using NYC Smooth Mineral Eye Powder in Espresso for this, so when I found it at the Dollar Store I tried it out, and like it just as much as the MAC!


----------



## Almost black. (May 30, 2011)

Few months ago I tried Anastasia (Ash Blonde shade) and I've been all over it since then! Never been able to find a perfect match until I tried Anastasia


----------

